# beginners question



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a question about filtration in a planted tank. I am starting a 10 gal planted and its been running for a couple weeks. It has a couple of guppy fry and about 4 molly fry in it with about 10 RCS. I am running an aquaclear 20 filter 5-20 gal with a sponge prefilter, and was wondering if i have to use the carbon and biomax or if i should just be using foam and biomax? I am not using any aeration as i hear I dont need to. I dont know what the names of the plants are :0 as i dont tend to write them down ... I am setting up a small diy co2 injection as of right now. 

Any tips and tricks are welcome, thanks for looking 

Excuse the dirty prefilter, i am cleaning it just now


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lots of people seem to be doing the bio max and foam for their HOB or canister filters. I'll be using some carbon for a while since i seem to have some smelly water, which is a bit unusual for my tanks. 

Hopefully some members will share their opinions too


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Plants (from left to right):
water wisteria
cabomba 
dwarf ambuilia
banana plant
mondo grass (it's actually a submersed plant, so it will die if left underwater for too long)

You can do without either biomax or carbon filtration. 

None of my tanks run carbon currently (although, I've noticed some smelly water recently too Cid...), although all of my tanks use some kind of filter media meant to increase biological filtration capacity.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

cool ok thanks, would my tank benefit from the biomax?


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow just rhymed those plants off like that.nice.
May I ask where you found the diffuser?


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

desjardo said:


> Wow just rhymed those plants off like that.nice.
> May I ask where you found the diffuser?


I actually found it up in the mall next to pacific mall, its a store on the upper level, it was 20$ no tax


----------



## duffgrot (Jul 4, 2008)

I generally encourage using biomax, or some other type of ceramic or polymer biomedia. They have much finer pores than sponge, allowing for denser colonies of bacteria, and don't get clogged as easily as sponge. Whatever you put in your filter, will encourage bacterial colonization, even a pack of carbon, as the bacteria will live on the bag.

I suggest either 2 sponges and 1 biomedia or 1 sponge and 2 biomedia bags. It's still a good idea to keep carbon around just in case something goes into your tank that you need to remove, especially meds at the end of their treatment schedule.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks i think i will go with the 2 sponge and biomax, i've got a couple of carbons on hand in case.

Very helpful thank you everyone!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Never* treat your planted tanks with meds. Most copper based meds, as well as other meds will harm, stunt or kill plants. Always research plant compatibility before treating planted tanks.


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Never* treat your planted tanks with meds. Most copper based meds, as well as other meds will harm, stunt or kill plants. Always research plant compatibility before treating planted tanks.


Excellent, didn't know that copper could affect plants, thank you


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

crxmaniac said:


> I actually found it up in the mall next to pacific mall, its a store on the upper level, it was 20$ no tax


Are you talking about Market Village and not Pacific Mall? I know Lucky's is on the 2nd floor of Market Village, but I don't recall anything on the 2nd floor of P-mall.

And not to be really nit-picky, but it's not a diffuser, it's a bubble ladder


----------



## crxmaniac (Nov 19, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you talking about Market Village and not Pacific Mall? I know Lucky's is on the 2nd floor of Market Village, but I don't recall anything on the 2nd floor of P-mall.
> 
> And not to be really nit-picky, but it's not a diffuser, it's a bubble ladder


Yes and sorry  my bad


----------

